# Games of the Week U16/17



## Soccer43 (Oct 7, 2017)

*Saturday, October 7 2017 *
San Diego Surf U-16/17                    4 games/7 pts (tied for 8th)
West Coast Futbol Club U-16/17    6 games/7 pts (tied for 8th)
(will Surf be able to redeem itself and move up the ranks?)

Beach Futbol Club U-16/17               4 games/9 pts (tied for 4th)
LAFC Slammers U-16/17                   5 games/9 pts (tied for 4th)
(close matchup - ECNL vs non ECNL?)

So Cal Blues Soccer Club U-16/17    4 games/9 pts (tied for 4th)
Eagles Soccer Club U-16/17              4 games/1 pts (12th)
(probably easy win for a team with a surprising loss last week)

Los Angeles Premier Futbol Club U-16/17     6 games/14 pts (3rd)
LA Galaxy San Diego U-16/17                           6 games/18 pts (1st)
(both teams undefeated - surprising battle for top spot??)

*Sunday, October 8 2017 *
Legends FC U-16/17            6 games/15 pts (2nd)
Albion SC U-16/17               5 games/0 pts (tied for 13th)
(tough match-up for a struggling Albion)

Real So Cal U-16/17              4 games/9 pts (tied for 4th)
Pateadores U-16/17              4 games/0 pts (tied for 13th) 
(Pats also struggling in the DA at this age group)


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Oct 7, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> *Saturday, October 7 2017 *
> San Diego Surf U-16/17                    4 games/7 pts (tied for 8th)
> West Coast Futbol Club U-16/17    6 games/7 pts (tied for 8th)
> (will Surf be able to redeem itself and move up the ranks?)
> ...


(will Surf be able to redeem itself and move up the ranks?) - Redeem what? Surf might win if West Coast girls do their periodic meltdown and yell at each other rather than play the game.
(close matchup - ECNL vs non ECNL?) - Close matchup if Walid continues to bring in his DP players to make this team more competitive.
(probably easy win for a team with a surprising loss last week) - No surprise. The surprise is more that the Blues have the record they have.
(tough match-up for a struggling Albion) - Legends are probably the best team in SW
(Pats also struggling in the DA at this age group) - Look at scores, who was played, etc. Losing by one goal to the first place undefeated team because a girl messed up 20 seconds into the game (so I hear) is not struggling.


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 7, 2017)

I think everyone expected Surf to be one of the top teams - it's early in the season but 4 games and only 7 points isn't the strongest start.  For Pats - 4 games and 4 losses is struggling in my view.  Not all their opponents have been the stronger teams.  Like I said, it is early in the season and anything can happen, especially as the team develop.  Many of these teams are newly formed so it will be interesting to see what happens over the season.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Oct 7, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> I think everyone expected Surf to be one of the top teams - it's early in the season but 4 games and only 7 points isn't the strongest start.  For Pats - 4 games and 4 losses is struggling in my view.  Not all their opponents have been the stronger teams.  Like I said, it is early in the season and anything can happen, especially as the team develop.  Many of these teams are newly formed so it will be interesting to see what happens over the season.


So Pats lost all their games by one point, played 1st, 4th, 4th, and 8th. Tied Surf the week before starting the season in pre-season game, went 80 minutes scoreless against Legends pre-season, lost by one point against WC at Surf Cup, beat up Blues at Surf Cup, yet they haven't played stronger teams? Who is left?


----------



## Soccer43 (Oct 7, 2017)

I am just looking at in season games.  Lots of teams have added to their rosters and not the same groups  as pre season and at surf cup so just looking at the games since the league season started.  Like I said, lots of the season to go to see where the teams end up.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Oct 8, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> I am just looking at in season games.  Lots of teams have added to their rosters and not the same groups  as pre season and at surf cup so just looking at the games since the league season started.  Like I said, lots of the season to go to see where the teams end up.


Well more struggling for Pats


----------

